# Colubrids > Ratsnakes >  07 Blue Beauty

## SerpentesCiconii

2 year old male.

----------


## Hulihzack

:Long tongue:

----------

SerpentesCiconii (08-13-2009)

----------


## tweets_4611

Wow! He's handsome! I knew they got long, I just didn't realize how quickly. Keep us updated on your good looking boy!

----------

SerpentesCiconii (08-13-2009)

----------


## SerpentesCiconii

Thanks. I'm setting him up with bioactive substrate and all that good stuff when my A35 AP cage gets here in early/mid August.

----------


## SerpentesCiconii

Just a "teaser" pic of him in the new enclosure I'm still working on.

----------


## Neal

Wow, pretty long, very quick. How long was he when you got first got him?

----------

SerpentesCiconii (08-13-2009)

----------


## SerpentesCiconii

He was around 20 inches when I first got him at a month old.

----------


## ZinniaZ

He looks wonderful.   :Smile:

----------

SerpentesCiconii (08-14-2009)

----------


## SerpentesCiconii

Thanks Zinniaz.  :Smile: 

I'm still not done adding things, but this is what the enclosure looks like right now. It is an Animal Plastics A35 cage equipped with a Pro Products heat panel and lights controlled by a Herpstat Pro, bioactive substrate, and live plants. Temps range from mid 70s on the left side to 100F on the top two branches at the top right under the panel. The branch below them stays at about 90F, and corner hide on the right stays at 83F.

----------


## ZinniaZ

Great job with that-- we are making a bigger better space for Anna next month.  I'm thinking of including potted plants of some sort but I am not sure if she will wreck them.  I will definitely have many branches etc for her to drape herself on.   :Smile:   I love yours.

----------


## SerpentesCiconii

> Great job with that-- we are making a bigger better space for Anna next month.  I'm thinking of including potted plants of some sort but I am not sure if she will wreck them.  I will definitely have many branches etc for her to drape herself on.    I love yours.


He has wrecked one of the Pothos so far, but that is no big deal because I figured some of the plants wouldn't make it. He uses the spot where the plant was as an arboreal hide so its all good as long as the snake is happy.  :Smile: 


And here is my first manual picture with the new camera. He is going into shed so his colors are dull and brown looking, but being in shed also means that he sat still and allowed me to get a decent pic changing the settings and getting more in focus.

----------


## caosmaker

I have too...
The male is 260 cm long and the female 250 cm..
Pretty active during the daytime... and now i have 15 baby too... :Very Happy:

----------


## SerpentesCiconii

Cool, do you have any pictures of them? I measured this guy more recently using three methods (string, wall, and serpwidgets) and he is between 8.5 and 9 ft. 

Its about time to find him a worthy mate since I have room.

----------


## caosmaker

Shure...
Here... the female and the eggs...


She is a little messy  :Smile: 


Here a photo of the male...

the photo is not really good. The terrarium is 120 cm long... 

and here some photos of the small ones  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 



But i have a funny question... 
You usually do the "winter sleep" (i think that "brumation" is the right world)??
And what temperature keep them?

----------


## akaangela

Ok I have to ask, how tall are you???? 5'1"?  :Wink:   That is a LONG beauty! 

 I just changed my roommates beauties to one that has a lot more climbing branches and more fake plants.  They are super active.  Is it normal for beauties to be so active?  They where not that active in their other cage.

----------


## SerpentesCiconii

> Shure...
> Here... the female and the eggs...
> 
> 
> She is a little messy 
> 
> 
> Here a photo of the male...
> 
> ...


Nice beauties  :Good Job: 
I have never "officially" brumated him, just dropped the temps in the cage overall with a big drop at night(~60F) and slowed down feeding a lot. Coming from the Thailand/Burma area they are a more southern form like ridleyi or grabowskyi so a long brumation that ssp. like taeniurus and schmackeri need is not required.

----------


## SerpentesCiconii

> Ok I have to ask, how tall are you???? 5'1"?   That is a LONG beauty! 
> 
>  I just changed my roommates beauties to one that has a lot more climbing branches and more fake plants.  They are super active.  Is it normal for beauties to be so active?  They where not that active in their other cage.


6'  :Razz: 

Yeah they are very active, especially in the morning and evening. Their Genus name _Orthriophis_ means "dawn snake" hinting that they are primarily crepuscular. Mine will usually come out around 6 am and cruise until about 10am, then hunker down or swim during the warmest part of the day until he becomes active again a few hours before sunset. Definitely not a rack/tub type of snake.  :Smile:

----------


## Neal

How are the babies temperments?

----------


## Jay_Bunny

Wow! That is one pretty boy! You are making me want one! 

Is he full grown? How are their temperament? Are they a snake you can handle regularly (like a corn) or one you leave alone for the most part (ETB).

----------


## SerpentesCiconii

Neal, some can be pretty defensive but at that size its no biggie. Others never bite, just depends on the snake. Mine never bit me until he hit about 6 ft when he went through a pissy stage.




> Wow! That is one pretty boy! You are making me want one! 
> 
> Is he full grown? How are their temperament? Are they a snake you can handle regularly (like a corn) or one you leave alone for the most part (ETB).


He came from big adults, and with his current size at this age he will likely put on another 3 ft or so in the coming years. He is extremely cage defensive and I would not dare getting him out while he is climbing around on the branches (tried that once - he anchored about half of his body to a branch and then began lunging at me with the other half, and at that size he can hit me in the face from at least 4 ft away), so I wait until he is in a hide. Once he is out he is like a big corn though.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  I handle him once or twice a week and that seems to be a good median between not enough and too much. Getting them used to you when they are young is the key.

----------


## repti_girl

Oh I am so jealous of everybody, it is so hard to find VBB up here...
Gorgeous specimen's.

Thanks for sharing the pics.

----------


## TheLaughingDemon

I remember holding one of those blue monsters in a local reptile shop.... she knocked everything over in sight and caused a real ruckus... I'm lucky that she didn't bite me, the troublemaker...

----------

